# Just held my new 09 Orca in Red



## tellog (Jun 23, 2008)

I ordered a 08 red frameset through my LBS. The shop called me and told me my bike was in and asked if i wanted inspect it. We opened the box, pulled out all the staples so not to run the risk of scratching the frame and as this was happening, the first piece of paperwork fell out to the floor. It read:
Orbea Orca - 09 - Rojo - realizados en España (sp?)
Damn, did they send me the wrong bike. ( wasn't paying attention to the whole rojo part)

As we peeled back the cardboard and bubble wrap, it was like being a kid again on Christmas day when i saw my first huffy with the banana seat and flag pool on the back. Gave me absolute chills- in a good way this time. I then gently lifted the bike out, pulled back the plastic wrapping around the frame and practically sh** myself. One of the most gorgeous frames i've seen. I've ridden many Orbeas and still have an Aqua. I was dead set on a orca and ordered the 08 red without ever seeing it in person. All I can say is WOW. Pictures do not do this bike justice. The frame had what new 09 mods i could see from the 08 and the description verified it was the 09 and not the 08. The owner of the shop laughing asked if I wanted to return it for the 08. - Like he had to ask - heck no.

So my current bike goes into the shop later this week for the strip down and orca build. Now the terrible part. I have to wait until Tuesday to get it. I'm out of town for 4 days and they're closed on Mondays. Ugh! This may become one of the longest weekends in recent memory.

Pics to come later next week.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike!! Where are you located? I just purchased a red Orca also (in the U.S.), but it is an 08-the Orbea USA website lists the 09's as only being available in matte black or blue.


----------



## tellog (Jun 23, 2008)

Arginine said:


> Congrats on the new bike!! Where are you located? I just purchased a red Orca also (in the U.S.), but it is an 08-the Orbea USA website lists the 09's as only being available in matte black or blue.



Thanks. I'm in CO. I had ordered the 08 red too. Not sure why an 09 came. Only thought is that since it was an individual customer order made by my LBS to Orbea opposed to a stock inventory ready for a shop - or it was just a mistake. I've heard that there are still a handful of 08 reds left and they want to get rid of them before they post the 09 ones on the site. Similar what they did with delaying the blue on their site. Probably hoping to dump them without discounting yet. Also heard that 09 will be in matte black, blue and red only. Not sure how true any of that is but all indications point that way.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Interesting, and I'll bet you are right about all that. I'm in Colorado also. I just picked up my 08 red Orca last night from my LBS. I've owned a white one in the past, and the red has a very different look-much more flashy, whereas the white is more understated. I think it's going to take me a while to get used to it! I'll post pics soon. Mine is a 57cm. What size is yours? Also, concerning the 09's; the blue is gorgeous!


----------



## tellog (Jun 23, 2008)

Flashy is an understatement. I mean that in a good way. I've always been a fan of the Orbea paint jobs, which for the most part are flashy anyways. But I know what you mean about getting use to it. It was amazing when i first saw it in person.The red seems to just have some sort of gloss that really makes it pop. I've only seen the white, black and bronze and those all seem very subtle. I do like the blue too. Is that a newer color? That seems to be much more of a darker/brighter blue than the 08 and seems to have that same glossy pop as well. It was a tough choice between the 09 blue and the 08 red but with my current set up being mostly red and black, a blue would have looked pretty odd. Just very happy that they sent an 09. I ended up picking up a 60. I'm currently riding a 60 Aqua right now and its very comfortable. I demo'd both 57 and 60 orca. Both felt really nice. A friend of mine has the matte black 60. I had a chance to ride that and it convinced me to stick with that size.

Where are you located in CO? I'm in Downtown Denver. Spend most of my weekends riding in the foothills and weekdays around the plains.


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

Same thing happened with mine. I ordered what I was told was an '08 closeout in red, and when it came in it had all the upgrades for '09. Enjoy!

One last thing - DO NOT USE THE ZEUS SEATPOST!!! The carbon teeth that marry up with the aluminum teeth on the head clamp, get completely chewed up. I had my seat slip and tilt up when I sat up, no-handed at 25mph. 
Took my seat off when I got home and the carbon teeth of the head clamp were damn near gone. I immediately ordered a Thompson Masterpiece from the LBS. They says this is not the first time they've seen it.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

tellog; I'm in the Fort Collins area. I live in Wellington and work in west Greeley. The lab I work at used to be in Fort Collins, which made for a ten mile commute each way. When we moved the lab to Greeley my commute increased to 35miles each way. That makes for a nice ride on the Orca, but it's often really windy (and rarely in my favor, of course). I've had the new bike sitting in my living room for two days now, and I'd love to get it out for a ride, but it's been raining and windy when I have the time to ride. Oh well. I'll get it out there soon.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

For you guys with the 09 orcas-what are the upgrades over the 08 model?


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

Stiffer & lighter, carbon rear drop-outs, carbon head badge, and magnesium seat post binder. When I first noticed the last 3 I listed, I thought it was an '08.5 where they incorporated some new stuff into an '08 frame. As it turned out, I guess there was no transitional integration. '08's are '08's and '09's are '09's. Seemed even cooler and I was even more geeked when I found this out as mine, too, is red, which we all know is not on the web site.


----------



## tellog (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks kupe. Not to mention 80-100 grams lighter depending on the size.
Ugh!!! I can't wait. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

You're welcome.

Oh one more thing - I'd be a little leary of riding at Cherry Creek Res. I ride there sometimes, and I'd be afraid that if our bikes got too close the outcome could be on par with Chuck Norris fighting himself. If you don't mind my asking, where did you get your frame/bike?


----------



## tellog (Jun 23, 2008)

Too funny. Love the chuck norris paradox. I'll keep that in mind since the CC res is on my weekday post work rides and wouldn't want to run that risk.
Picked up my frame at Pedal Pushers.


----------

